# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Интересная теория о происхождении славян.

## Ramil

_Поскольку не являюсь специалистом, не могу дать конструктивную критику, просто привожу для ознакомления отрывки из текста, на который натолкнулся в интернете. История интересная, хоть и "многа букафф".
Полный текст доступен здесь: В ПОИСКАХ СЛАВЯН. ОТКУДА И КАК ПОЯВИЛИСЬ СЛАВЯНЕ?_ 
Сегодня в России все убеждены, что являются славянами, хотя на деле русские – это потомки гуннов, смесь финно-угров с тюрками. Единственное «славянское» у русских – это язык, который, правда, настолько «искажен» финским и тюркским влиянием, что русские не понимают другие славянские языки (хотя все другие славяноязычные народы понимают все славянские языки – кроме русского – без переводчика). Внешне русские – европеоиды, но, как и венгры с финнами, они – не индоевропейцы. Напомню, что венгры вышли с Волги (то есть тоже исконно российский народ) и именуют себя «хунгарами», то есть гуннами. Фактически, венгры и финны – самая ближайшая родня русских, а вовсе не славяне. 
Кстати говоря, русский мат – это мат гуннов: он появился, видимо, с нашествием гуннов и существовал в древности только у венгров и у финно-угорских народов Центральной России. Во всяком случае, только там – древнейшие топонимы и гидронимы с элементами мата. Расхожее мнение (например, у казаков России в «Заповедях казака») о том, что мат был перенят у татар, является басней: татары не матерятся. Русский мат – часть древнейшей культуры угров (гуннов). А поскольку они стали частью русского этноса – отсюда и русский мат. (Замечу, что сегодня мат венгров несколько отличается от русского мата, но корни слов сохранились; это указывает на то, что мат существовал у гуннов-венгров еще до их переселения с Волги в Европу.) 
Приблизительно 4000-4500 лет назад произошло разделение древних индоевропейцев на германские и балтские племена. Балты заселяли огромную территорию, включавшую южное побережье Балтийского моря, значительную часть Центральной и Восточной Европы. Балтами были заселены на территории экс-СССР: вся Беларусь, вся Республика Летува, половина Латвии (остальная принадлежала финнам), течение Днепра в Украине (западнее жили сарматы, восточнее – финно-угры), а также Смоленская, Курская и Брянская области РФ (все остальная часть Центральной России – финно-угорская).  
За пять веков до нашей эры балты разделились на три крупные группы: западную (предки пруссов, кривичей, ятвягов, галиндов, дайновичей, мазуров, куршей, скалвов и др.); срединную (или восточную), «летто-литовскую» (предки жемойтов, аукштайтов, латгалов, земгалов и селов), и днепровскую (предки летописной голяди и других племен, названия которых неизвестны).
Что касается территории нынешней Беларуси, то, как показали археологические исследования, беларусы антропологически не менялись минимум 3500 лет – то есть они остаются именно балтами, никакого массового «прихода славян» на территорию Беларуси не было. Нынешний беларуский этнос образовался из слияния западных балтов ятвягов Ятвы, кривичей Кривы и дайновичей Дайновы. 2000 лет назад предков беларусов называли именами «гуты» или «гепиды».  
Начиная с III в. до н.э. древнейшие китайские хроники упоминают о столкновениях с племенами кочевников, которые обычно именуются собирательным термином хунну (хьюнну или сюнну). Для защиты от грозных северных врагов Китая была возведена Великая Китайская стена, начало строительства которой относится ко времени правления прославившегося своей жестокостью императора Цинь Шихуанди (221-210 гг. до н.э.) Борьба с воинственными соседями, продолжавшаяся пять с половиной веков, закончилась победой Китая.  
На завершающей стадии этой борьбы, в II-IV веках, в Приуралье из тюркоязычных хуну, местных угров и ираноязычных сарматов сформировалось новое этническое образование - племя гуннов. Антропологически и генетически гунны почти полностью идентичны современному русскому этносу, который точно так сегодня состоит на 95% из смешения финно-угров с тюрками (и примерно на 5% - из балтов-беларусов кривичей Смоленской, Курской и Брянской областей).  
В 351 г. гунны были вынуждены уйти от границ Китая и двинуться на запад. Здесь они рассчитывали захватить земли и добычу, не доставшиеся им в Китае. Фактически гунны возглавили мощный союз тюркских, иранских и германских племен, двинувшийся на Европу. Это перемещение вызвало грандиозные по масштабам этнические процессы, получившие в исторической литературе название «великого переселения народов».  
Европа столкнулась с миграционными потоками с востока еще до того, как племена гуннов пересекли урало-каспийскую границу. Первой волной переселений стали вытесненные гуннами со своей «исторической родины» германские племена готов, ираноязычные аланы и, возможно, часть сарматов.  
В начале нашей эры восточногерманские племена готов занимали южное побережье Балтийского моря и бассейн Нижней Вислы. В конце II в. они начали осваивать южные и юго-восточные территории, а в III в. достигли границ Римской империи, вышли в Приазовье и, возможно, начали заселять Крымский полуостров. Под напором гуннов, с III в., готы уходят на территорию нынешней Беларуси, а затем совместно с древними беларусами (гутами или гепидами) и, возможно, с западными балтами с территории нынешней Польши - готы вторгаются в пределы Римской империи и к концу IV в. заселяют ее территорию.
И.Н. Данилевский в курсе лекций «Древняя Русь глазами современников и потомков (IX-XII вв.)» (Аспект пресс, Москва 1998 г.) писал:
«Вторжение гуннов на территорию Европы обычно датируется 375 г. Их появление вызвало массовые перемещения предыдущего «поколения» завоевателей в рамках всего региона формировавшейся средневековой европейской цивилизации. Гуннское нашествие еще раз перекроило этническую и политическую карту Европы. Память об этих драматических событиях сохранили не только письменные источники, но и эпос многих европейских народов. Однако и на этот раз «исторические отчеты» о событиях, занимавших Европу в течение почти двух веков, не упоминают ни одного названия племени, которое можно было бы с достоверным основанием отнести к славянам. Представить, что славянские племена каким-то чудом оказались не затронутыми гуннским нашествием, просто невозможно. Остается полагать, что сведения о славянах скрываются под одним (или несколькими) из этнонимов, относительно которых источники не дают достаточных сведений для отождествления с известными племенами и народами».
Впервые славяне появляются как уже сложившийся этнос со своим особым языком (смеси балтского и готского языков) в районе реки Лабы (Эльбы). Не вызывает сомнений, что формирование славян произошло во время этого похода, а сами славяне – это смесь готов и балтов с территории Беларуси (то есть беларусов гутов-гепидов) и, возможно, Польши. Плюс было участие и еще какой-то составной в этом походе (некоторые российские историки говорят об участии ираноязычных аланов или сарматов в формировании славян, но возможно равно участие фризов или еще кого-то).  
Славяне заселяют территории нынешней северной Германии (ободриты, русины и пр.), Чехии и Южной Польши (ляхи). Это – единственные и настоящие славяне в антропологическом и генетическом содержании. Все остальные среди нынешних «славянских народов» - славянами не являются, а называются «славянами» только по языку, который они перенимали у захватывавших их славян.
Наиболее близки славянам в генетике и антропологии западные балты беларусы и мазуры. А далее всех от славян (фактически, ничего общего, кроме языка) – русские, которые, будучи финно-уграми и тюрками, не являются даже индоевропейцами. Ну а самыми «неславянскими славянами» являются болгары – сарматы с Волги, пришедшие на Балканы и управлявшиеся какое-то время славянскими князьями. Болгарский язык является единственным аналитическим среди славянских языков (остальные синтетические) – то есть в нем, как в английском или французском, флексии вынесены перед словом, а не остались окончаниями. Это показывает, что у болгар не был завершен переход на славянский язык. Кстати, этот переход проследила Новгородская экспедиция академика Валентина Янина в новгородских грамотах: сначала местные саамы, которых колонизировали ободриты Рюрика, точно так писали на аналитическом славянском языке, и только через 250 лет язык берестяных грамот саамов стал синтетическим славянским – а самих этих саамов ободриты стали называть «словенами», что и отражено Нестором в «Повести временных лет».
Когда славяне заставляли соседей (сарматов, балтов или финнов) принимать их язык, то именовали таких соседей «словенами» в противовес «немцам» («немым», «не понимающим слово»). Так появились названия «словаки», «словены», «словене» - которые не означают принадлежность славянам, а ее как раз опровергают самим своим смыслом: ведь «разумеющие слово» и «не разумеющие слово» относилось только к инородцам.  
Славяне (полабцы, чехи и ляхи) с самого своего рождения в походе готов – являлись воинственной нацией, главной этнической силой варягов. Напомню, что и институт рыцарства был изобретен именно славянами Полабья. Поэтому не удивляет, что они сумели подчинить себе обширные территории Центральной и Восточной Европы, неся местным инородцам славянский язык.   
СЛАВЯНЕ И РУСЬ  
Должен заметить, что не только западные балты превращались в славян под влиянием готского языка, но равно и сами готы превращались в славян под влиянием западно-балтского языка. Так, например, славянизировались княжеские дружины Рюриковичей, состоявшие в значительной мере из готов. Когда англы (вместе со славянскими дружинами Полабья) захватили Британию, то в своем готском языке принесли в нынешний английский язык много славянизмов (то есть следов западно-балтского языка).
Идеального в антропологическом плане славянина можно создать и сегодня искусственным путем – скрестив, например, гота из Дании с беларуской (западной балткой). Активно подобное смешение происходило только на земле венедов в Полабье и юго-восточнее его, куда пришли готы. Потому Полабье и являлось родиной славян.  
Отдельный вопрос – зарождение славянского языка. Поскольку готы и западные балты на протяжении веков вместе, плечом к плечу, занимались ВАРЯЖСТВОМ (то есть разбоем), то они должны были как-то друг друга понимать. Вот в IV-VI веках и сформировался койне (инструмент межэтнического общения) – славянский язык, который поначалу существовал исключительно в среде объединенных дружин готов и западных балтов. Между представителями своего этноса готы и западные балты говорили на своих языках, а друг с другом – уже на славянском языке.  
Поскольку варяги – это есть Русь (о чем писал и Нестор в «Повести временных лет»), то славянский язык – это изначально варяжский язык, русинский язык. Его для общения с западными балтами обязательно учили англы и датчане (как равно и западные балты для общения с готами). Следует подчеркнуть, что под «Русью» тогда понималась вовсе не какая-то страна, а ОБЪЕДИНЕНИЕ ВАРЯГОВ и их колонии по всей Европе. Отсюда становятся понятны слова Нестора о том, что датчане и англы – тоже русские, и что русскими были ранее все славяне: он прямо указывает, что русский и варяжский – это синонимы. Таким образом, славянский язык (то есть изначально варяжский или русинский) не был языком какого-то этноса, а имел специфическую сферу использования – служил средством межэтнического общения между варягами-готами и варягами-балтами.  
По этой причине кажется неверным само введение термина «славяне», который заменял термины «варяги» или «русины» (ведь древние авторы писали, что все славяне – это и есть Русь). Вполне вероятно, что когда Русь варягов основывала свою крепость на какой-то туземной территории и затем местное население постепенно от варягов перенимало варяжский (русский) койне – это население начинали именовать «словенами», и отсюда появился сам термин «славяне». Эту концепцию, правда, оспаривали многие ведущие слависты, считая, что термин «славяне» произошел от термина «склавены». Но что он означал – остается загадкой. Однако версия о том, что славяне – это и есть РАЗУМЕЮЩИЕ СЛОВО, то есть понимающие койне варягов (смесь готского и балтского языков), - кажется вполне правдоподобной, если полагать, что именно так появился славянский язык.  
Подытожу: моя версия заключается в том, что первым (раньше славян) появился сам славянский язык – как средство межэтнического общения варягов готов и западных балтов, через несколько поколений в варяжской среде (Руси) этот русский язык закрепился как койне, а сами варяги теперь с рождения на этом койне учились говорить. Понимающие этот язык именовались теперь «РАЗУМЕЮЩИМИ СЛОВО» или славянами, а от них так стало именоваться местное население (и первыми среди туземцев стали именоваться «славянами» венеды – коренное западно-балтское население Полабья и Поморья). Ободриты, чехи, ляхи – или потомки этих венедов, появившиеся примерно через два века, или же непосредственно потомки смешавшихся между собой в IV веке готов и гутов-гепидов (беларусов).  
Одно из значений слова «Русь» - это земля, с которой варяги собирали дань. Именно в таком значении появилось на пути «из варяг в греки» образование «Киевская Русь», которое являлось в первые века своего существования не государством в нормальном значении слова, а только местом собирания дани варягами. Единственными «славянами» в Киевской Руси были только княжеские дружины готов и славян из Полабья, которые обложили местное неславянское население данью – и жили этим. В дальнейшем понятие «Русь» переняли московиты, но их нынешний «русский» язык – совершенно не тот настоящий русский язык, которым был варяжский койне. Нынешний русский язык в огромной мере состоит из тюркской и финской базовой лексики, плюс его грамматика и фонетика полуфинские. А ТОТ НАСТОЯЩИЙ русский язык Рюрика был смешением языков готов и западных балтов. Без малейшей примеси из финского или татарского неиндоевропейских языков – которые составляют сегодня костяк русского языка.  
И вообще само нынешнее название этноса РФ как «русские» (то есть варяги, смесь готов с западными балтами) совершенно не соответствует первоначальному содержанию термина, так как смесь финно-угров с тюрками никакого «славянского этноса» не создает – скорее это гунны, а не варяги. Но это уже другая тема.  
Интересная картина возникает, когда мы сопоставим пути славянизации в Европе и пути экспансии Руси. Они, фактически, идентичны.
Изначально русами являлось какое-то тотемное объединение западных балтов с готами, видимо – на острове Русен-Рюген (и, возможно, уже там стал складываться славянский койне, который массово появился позже во время возвращения готов в Европу вместе с западными балтами гутами-гепидами). Тацит (ок. 55-120) упоминает руссов-ругов на южном берегу Балтики. Иордан (VI в.) сообщает о борьбе готов в Прибалтике во II-III веках с русами-ругами, которые были сильнее германцев «телом и духом», но были побеждены готами. Между 307-314 годами в Веронском документе русы-руги названы в числе римских федератов. В 476 году Одоакр во главе войска, состоявшего из русов-ругов, скирров, турилингов, низверг последнего императора Западной Римской империи. Летописи называют его русским князем, герулом с острова Русен (Рюген), славянским князем (варягом). Потомки его будут править в Штирии, а в XII веке также в Австрийском герцогстве. От Одоакра вели род и некоторые богемские фамилии. В 493 году король готов Теодорих вероломно убил Одоакра, русы-руги участвовали в провозглашении Теодориха королем Италии. В середине VI века русы на некоторое время захватили власть в Италии, возведя на королевский стол своего вождя Эрариха. В 568 году, как сообщают летописи, лангобарды прошли через «страну русов» Русланд (Ругиланд) в Северную Италию. И т.д.  
По сути, это была «варяжская экспансия» на юг Европы (ведь Русь – это варяги, смесь готов с западными балтами, то есть славяне). В дальнейшем русины ушли из Северной Италии и создали Рутению на территории нынешней Венгрии со столицей в городе Кеве (упоминания о котором в летописях сегодня историки часто путают с Киевом). Оттуда шла экспансия на Балканы, где были славянизированы местные сарматские и другие племена. Само имя сербов и их западно-балтские фамилии на «-ич» - указывает на то, что в их создании участвовали западные балты лужицкие сорбы. Из Кеве едва не была славянизирована «в Русь» Греция (в эти века там преобладал славянский язык) и были славянизированы «в Русь» Карпаты и земли Галиции. Именно из Галицкой Руси славянизация пришла в Киев. А потом, уже в период Киевской Руси, эта южная ветвь славянизации пришла и в земли Московии, куда отправился искать себе феоды Андрей Долгорукий. А из Московии славянизация пошла на земли уже Орды на территории нынешней России. Неудивительно, что славянизация и понятие «Русь» шли бок о бок, так как славянизацией туземного населения и занимались (не намеренно, конечно) готско-балтские князья и их дружины, говорившие на славянском койне.  
На севере Европы (где в понятие «Русь» входили, кроме славян Полабья, еще потомки готов англы и датчане, а также шведов тогда тоже считали «Русью») экспансия Руси шла в завоевании Британии (где западно-балтской, то есть славянской составной было меньше, больше - готской). И на восток, на земли саамов Ладоги, где преобладал в экспансии уже этнос ободритов. Там еще ранее варягами был создан путь «из варяг в греки», который и хотел захватить Рюрик (на этом пути еще ранее началась славянизация местных финнов, кривичей Беларуси и днепровских балтов Украины). Он послал Аскольда и Дира захватить этот путь, по дороге они решили «захватить в Русь» (то есть под варягов гото-балтов, славян) еще и Киев. И с удивлением узнали, как писал Татищев, что там правят СВОИ ИНЫЕ русские князья. То есть – из той ветви русина Одоакра с острова Русен-Рюген, который низверг последнего императора Западной Римской империи.  
Так «замкнулось кольцо Руси», описав огромный круг по Европе. Это «кольцо славянизации и русификации» являлось, фактически, путями перемещений и крепостей варягов. А в центре его еще оставались огромные территории, где никакой славянизации и Руси не было. Это вся западная часть Беларуси (будущая Литва), вся Пруссия, Летува (Жемойтия), Латвия, Эстония. Вне Руси были славянизированы только две области: чехи славянизировали словаков, ляхи – мазуров. Чехи и ляхи, осев на своих территориях, ушли от дальнейшего союза с готами – поэтому и не были уже РУСЬЮ. Ибо без готов – и не было никакой Руси.  
Как видим, славянизацию Центральной и Восточной Европы осуществляли (за редким исключением) варяги Руси. Вот поэтому Нестор и писал, что все славяне – Русь, то есть от варягов пошли. От союза готов с западными балтами.

----------


## Doomer

Мне кажется статья не очень, слишком много допущений
1. Хотелось бы посмотреть как украинцы смогут с сербами говорить, без переводчика
2. Монголо-татары (Золотая Орда), которые Русь покорили имеют весьма отдаленное отношение к современным татарам и да, они матерятся
3. Русский мат это смесь заимствованний из иврита, праславянского (который образовался в V-VI веках) и татарского. Гунны были раньше и наверняка имели влияние на образование праславянских языков, но гунны были тюркоязычными, как и монголо-татары

----------


## Ramil

Там, я так понял, и говорится о том, что в русском как раз полно заимствований из тюркского.
Собственно, основные тезисы:
1. Русские - потомки гуннов.
2. Истинные славяне - только белорусы.
3. Сами славяне идентифицировались по языку (а не язык по этносу).

----------


## it-ogo

Генетический состав любой этнической группы - дело крайне мутное. Статистические генетические исследования почти всегда дают обескураживающие результаты и довольно малодостоверны с учетом всех допущений. Вообще, лингвистика - наиболее серьезная наука, занимающася такими вещами. Этнография - описательная дисциплина, ориентирующася на культурные влияния, а в привязке генов к этносам после Гитлера  ::  как-то особого прогресса и нет, мне кажется. Все на уровне кухонного трепа и форумных срачей. 
Что до текста в первом посте, он больше всего похож на discourse - поток сознания на заданную тему с демонстрацией красноречия и эрудиции. То есть, тот же кухонный треп, только художественно оформленный.

----------


## Doomer

> Там, я так понял, и говорится о том, что в русском как раз полно заимствований из тюркского.
>  Собственно, основные тезисы:
> 1. Русские - потомки гуннов.
> 2. Истинные славяне - только белорусы.
> 3. Сами славяне идентифицировались по языку (а не язык по этносу).

 разве исходя из этого не следует, что все славяне должны быть белорусами? 
естественно полно тюркских заимствований, вопрос состоит у кого взяты эти заимствования: у гуннов или у монголо-татар?
а как быть с ивритом?

----------


## Ramil

Нет, там пишут, что русские, как бы, вообще не славяне. Тюрки + финно-угры. И украинцы - не славяне. Славяне - только белорусы, чехи, поляки и пр.

----------


## Lampada

Вроде по теме:    Этногенез ранних славян > История > «Всякая всячина» — Библиотечка разных статей  *Академик РАН Валентин Васильевич Седов  Этногенез ранних славян.  Заслушано в ноябре 2002 г. на заседании Президиума РАН*

----------

